# خلفيات سطح المكتب مسيحية من تصميمي



## iraqieng (29 أبريل 2011)

سلام المسيح 
اقدم لكم مجموعة من خلفيات سطح المكت بوالتي قمتُ بتصميمها، وهي بدقة عالية وحجم كبير لكي تتمكن من وضعها خلفية لسطح مكتبك.  


















http://www.iqpic.com/uploads/images/iqpic8d23325dfa.jpg


http://www.iqpic.com/uploads/images/iqpicb6d52415a6.jpg


أتمنى أن تنال أعجابكم


----------



## iraqieng (29 أبريل 2011)




----------



## emad93 (29 أبريل 2011)

روعة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2011)

​


----------



## elamer1000 (29 أبريل 2011)

*الف شكر*


*+++*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أبريل 2011)

حلوين قوووووووووووووووووي
تسلم ايديك 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## soso a (29 أبريل 2011)

حلوين خالص 

ومنتظرين المزيد 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (29 أبريل 2011)

_ممتاذه جداااا
شكرااااااا
ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## iraqieng (30 أبريل 2011)

شكراً ليكم شباب جميعاً على ردودكم تسلمولي والرب يبارككم وسأضع المزيد من التصاميم عن قريب


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أبريل 2011)

*رووعه جدا

تسلم ايديك​*


----------

